# pics of mechanized building of single track



## twright205 (Oct 2, 2011)

can anyone post up or point me to a site that has some pics of mechanized trail building, process of... I've built all of my stuff by atv drag box to clear the duff and then pulaski and mcleod till the cows come home..... might have access to a ditch witch for a new section of trail, and I know there is a high learning curve, but was hoping to check out some close up images... From what I understand, for most times the plan is to finish up the tread with some hand work.... so it would be great to see pics of the mech.. and then the hand work.

appreciate it.


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

There's a couple of videos on youtube of an SK650 with a blade on it being used to build trail. Search youtube. Some of what you'll find is time lapse, and useless, some is decent video. None of it is "instructive" although you may be able to sort out some technique.


----------



## BlackMamba2012 (Nov 24, 2011)

Single Track: Specialty Trail Equipment


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Try this thread.
SIMBS DISCUSSION FORUM :: View topic - Torpedo Run Updates


----------



## twright205 (Oct 2, 2011)

thanks


----------

